# Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

					Maxis scheint das Interesse der Spieler an zukünftigen Änderungen und Erweiterungen von Sim City abzuklopfen. Angeblich macht derzeit eine Umfrage an ausgewählte Spieler die Runde, die das Interesse an verschiedenen Entwicklungen abklopft. Darunter größere Städte und Terraforming.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*


----------



## devon (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

"Die Umfrage geistert derzeit als Screenshots durchs Netz. Ihre Echtheit ist noch nicht final bestätigt." Die Mail kam doch heute von EA


----------



## DaStash (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

Größere Städte? Wenn das der Fall wird habt ihr nen neuen Kunden. 
Ansonsten habe ich grundsätzlich nichts gegen DLC´s so lange das Verhältnis zwischen Mehrwehrt und Preis angemessen für mich ist.

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

Danke, brauche ich nicht. Da müßten erst andere Hürden fallen


----------



## Cosmas (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

verarschen kann ich mich selbst...von anfang an hiess es, das die städte viel zu klein sind und nun das? Trollt euch!

Sim dingsda kommt nicht auf meinen rechner, den melkschund könnt ihr behalten.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

Jo, so toll ich auch größere Städte finden würde - erst zu behaupten, das es nicht größer ginge wegen des Rechenaufwands und dann doch größere Städt anzubieten, die man allerdings wahrscheinlich via DLC kaufen/freischalten muß... Pfui, schämt Euch, Maxis, pfui, schämt Euch, EA. Ich bin sowas von froh, dieses Spiel immer noch nicht gekauft zu haben...


----------



## Laudian (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

Hoffentlich kommt ein "Big Cities"-DLC, denn damit würde sich EA noch ein ganzes Stück tiefer in die Lächerlichkeit ziehen.


----------



## Amigo (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

Sie sollten endlich eine bebaubare Fläche bringen, wo man ALLE Gebäude und alle Spezialisierungen bauen und sinnvoll nutzen kann! 

Quasi eine Megametropole... und nicht 5-6 Dörfer mit Wolkenkratzern... 
Es macht mir keinen wirklichen Spaß zwischen den ganzen Kleinstädten switchen zu müssen.

Und bitte keinen Big-City DLC...


----------



## BigBubby (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

Doppel so groß? 
Wie wäre es mit einer 10 fachen Kantenlänge. Das wäre mal interessant. Sim Metropolis sozusagen und nicht Sim Village.


----------



## unre4l (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

Gut, dass sie es im nachhinein machen...

1. Spiel ruinieren
2. PR-Trommel schlagen
3. Spiel reparieren
4. Patches, die das Spiel in Ordnung bringen, für Geld verkaufen
5. ???
6. Prof....EA!


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Jo, so toll ich auch größere Städte finden würde - erst zu behaupten, das es nicht größer ginge wegen des Rechenaufwands und dann doch größere Städt anzubieten



Ab und zu verschätzen sich die Leute. Hätte damals ja auch keiner ahnen können das für Force Unleashed doch kein 4000$ PC benötigt wird.



> Pfui, schämt Euch, Maxis, pfui, schämt Euch, EA. Ich bin sowas von froh, dieses Spiel immer noch nicht gekauft zu haben...



Das bin ich auch. Evtl hol ich mir irgendwann mal die Goty.


----------



## Fexzz (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

Das Spiel kommt doch nichtmal mit den kleinen Städten vernünftig klar. Alles vorne und hinten verbuggt, gigantische Schattenpopulation...

Ich wette dennoch,  dass das Großstadt-DLC mehr als 20€ kostet.


----------



## keinnick (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

Wenn größere Städte kommen, dann würde ich es vielleicht nochmal anwerfen und wieder zocken


----------



## Rollora (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Das bin ich auch. Evtl hol ich mir irgendwann mal die Goty.


 warum sollte Sim City als GAME OF THE YEAR Edition kommen, dazu müsste man irgendwo den Preis GAME OF THE YEAR bekommen...

@Topic: 2x so groß...das hört sich für mich nicht nach einer Lösung des Problems an. Selbst 2x in jede Kantenlänge (also 4x so viel Fläche) ist verglichen zu den Vorgängern noch wenig. Mit 4x jede Kantenlänge wirds wieder Interessant, da sprechen wir aber nicht von 2x so groß (insgesamt) sondern 16x.
So weit liegt man bei EA noch neben der Realität.


----------



## Freakless08 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

SimCity 5 hat noch nichtmal marginal die Features die SimCity 4 hat. Da kann EA noch viele schöne DLCs anbieten.

Gronkh hat das richtige getan : Sein Lets Play SimCity beendet
SIM CITY [HD+] #087 - Die einzig richtige Entscheidung! (Sorry) - YouTube


----------



## Zsinj (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

Noch einige Patches und DLCs und SimVillage könnte erwachsen werden.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*



DaStash schrieb:


> Größere Städte? Wenn das der Fall wird habt ihr nen neuen Kunden.
> Ansonsten habe ich grundsätzlich nichts gegen DLC´s so lange das Verhältnis zwischen Mehrwehrt und Preis angemessen für mich ist.
> 
> MfG



Naja dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. Dann wirst du mit dem Kauf EA dabei unterstüzen, bei ihren 9€ DLCs die Bugs beheben, wie das Verkehsproblem in Sim City.


----------



## Lg3 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

Wäre voll cool wenn sie wirklich größere Städte machen ich denke sie würden sehr viele verlorene Fans zurückgewinnen! auf jedenfall!

"Maxis klopft aber auch andere Baustellen von Sim City ab. Etwa das Interesse der Spieler an U-Bahnen, Terraforming und einem Koop-Modus, der das Bauen an einer Stadt von mehreren Spielern erlauben soll."

Voll lustig gestern beim Duschen habe ich auch darüber Philosophiert das es ziemlich cool wäre wenn man doch zusammen an einer Stadt bauen könnte, und jetzt das!


----------



## DaStash (5. Juli 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. Dann wirst du mit dem Kauf EA dabei unterstüzen, bei ihren 9€ DLCs die Bugs beheben, wie das Verkehsproblem in Sim City.



Danke das du mir die Beurteilung überlässt, ob ich ein dlc als sinnvoll erachte oder nicht. 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

Es gibt keine U-Bahn in Sim City.
Selbst Tropico 4 Modern Times hat sowas.


@DaStash
Du findest es legitim Bugfixes als DLC zu verkaufen?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*

Naja, in SC2000 gab es auch noch Wasserkraftwerke, in SC3000 und SC4 dann leider auch nicht mehr. Aber das sie jetzt auch noch die U-Bahnen rausnehmen, tztztz


----------



## DaStash (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du findest es legitim Bugfixes als DLC zu verkaufen?


 Wo habe ich das geschrieben? 

MfG


----------



## Rollora (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> SimCity 5 hat noch nichtmal marginal die Features die SimCity 4 hat. Da kann EA noch viele schöne DLCs anbieten.
> 
> Gronkh hat das richtige getan : Sein Lets Play SimCity beendet
> SIM CITY [HD+] #087 - Die einzig richtige Entscheidung! (Sorry) - YouTube


 
Gott der ist ja nicht auszuhalten, wie primitiv kann man sein, als würd er für Kindergartenkinder Spielen.
Und den Abbruch hat er wohl gemacht weil die Viewerzahlen zurückgegangen sind


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*



> Und den Abbruch hat er wohl gemacht weil die Viewerzahlen zurückgegangen sind


Glaube ich kaum, da gibt es Projekte die auch weniger Aufrufe haben.


----------



## Sieben (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis klopft per Umfrage Interesse an größeren Städten, Terraforming und DLCs ab*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du findest es legitim Bugfixes als DLC zu verkaufen?


 
Meiner Meinung nach ist dies ja nicht mal ein Bugfix. Sie führen ein neues Fortbewegungsmittel ein, um den Bug zu umgehen  . Aber Zeppeline... . Ich finde hier hätten sie die U-Bahn einsetzen können...


----------

